# Trainmaster Eternity Photos



## robattopper

Our Ball rep visited mid-week and dropped off two watches for us to shoot that we didn't know were about to hit the market. The new Trainmaster Eternity which has been casually described on this board and by those at Ball U.S.A. as a steel piece that is similar to the Trainmaster 120, and the 21st Century, which I hadn't heard anything about since Basel 2010. To our surprise, both pieces are production models and not prototypes. When I heard about the watch, I imagined a similar dial to the 120, but just in steel. What they produced is a watch with a unique feel and character and a dial unlike any other Ball. 
How do you like it? We've been playing around with different crystal shots, and decided we needed a new tripod to get the exact shot we wanted for this piece. (my apologies if the crystal isn't hesalite, as we haven't seen the specs yet on the piece.)
UPDATE 10/22/11 And here's the apology: I'm sorry. It's not hesalite. Even though it has a gentler dome than i've seen in other pieces that are sapphire giving an old fashioned look, it is a convex sapphire crystal. Here are the specs.

Specs from Damir at Ball Watch U.S.A. this morning.
39.5mm Case 
11.8mm height
Convex Sapphire Crystal on front 
ETA 2836 base movement
water resistant to 30m (but still has a screw down crown)
Same case as the Trainmaster 120 as earlier discussed? Almost, but not quite. There appears to be slightly different lugs than the 120 (more on this in a comparitive photo essay that's coming later this weekend)









Want a higher resolution photo of this picture?http://dev2.topperjewelers.com/eternity/Img2.jpg









Want a higher resolution photo of this dial? 
http://dev2.topperjewelers.com/eternity/Img1.jpg
































































*Comparison Photos with The Trainmaster 120*

While these two new Trainmaster's certainly have a lot in common, the production versions of the watches feature many contrasting points.

1. The Eternity has a day-date feature where the 120 only has the date.
2. The Eternity's writing above the 6'oclock markers are in a block font with the water resistance while the 120 is in cursive and only states "automatic" 
3. The different crowns on the two pieces
4. The Different lug widths and angles 
5. The Eternity features a capped sapphire back while the convex nature on the 120 is much subtler.

In the two photos below, note the slightly thinner lugs of the 120, and of course the drastically different crown design.



















In the three photos below, only the Eternity as an inner portion of the crystal with a mild cap effect.



















Aside from capturing the slope of the sapphire crystal of both watches, the photo below really shows the height of the display back of the Eternity.


----------



## samanator

More great shots. That dial is awesome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

The dial is really great, something very different for Ball--much better than expected. Look forward to more photos and details about the watch. Although I personally prefer dials with at least a few Arabic numerals, this one is a winner for those who like dials without numerals. Thanks for sharing!
Peter


----------



## exxondus

from the pics, the dial looks like a furball. The day feature pretty much killed the classy look.

Still prefer the Trainmaster 120yrs over this. I will probably have to see this in the metal if I ever want to have the chance to change my opinion over this model


----------



## lvt

exxondus said:


> from the pics, the dial looks like a furball. The day feature pretty much killed the classy look.
> 
> Still prefer the Trainmaster 120yrs over this. I will probably have to see this in the metal if I ever want to have the chance to change my opinion over this model


I usually prefer the day-date feature but in this case I think I agree with you on this, the dial would be a bit nicer with just a date window.

But having both day-date windows isn't a negative thing either, a lot of vintage watches used to have day-date complication as it's very useful.

I'd love to see the same watch with a hand-wound movement too |>


----------



## dmunz

Not a fan of the day window EVER and the acorn crown is a little odd looking. Also, they reverted to the non-script font with the depth text.

I'll stick with the 120...

FWIW
DLM


----------



## fuzzyb

I'm not sure how I feel about that dial. Is it textured metal? The full-res shots look like the pattern is etched. I'm curious to see more photos.

I showed the photo to my wife and her immediate reaction was "very cool!"


----------



## bg002h

Reminds me of the 1960s...and the Apollo program....and early computers....kinda retro modern (and in case i'm way off, I was born in 1980, so be nice!)


----------



## dmunz

Another thing I just don't get. Why do they stock the brown strap with the white metal/gray face watch and the black strap with rose gold/cream face 120? (Which reminds me - Rob???) Maybe I just don't have that watch style gene, but this seems like a really odd color combination.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## otown

Er..NO. 
I call this design retro - derivative. It's not original and frankly not that attractive. It looks like the designers attempted to channel a 70's Omega and made a wrong turn. And the day date set up..Yuck. Give me a 120 years all day long.


----------



## samanator

The only thing on this that does not work for me is the crown. It seems like a better fit to a watch with a hand wind movement like the 21st Century that has other more classical features on it. For a sleek and elegant watch this one classic element is a head scratchier that seems to be standing up when the music stopped playing. I like what I've been calling the Merle (what they call this pattern on the coat of dogs like a Australian Sheppard) dial pattern. I can't wait to see it in person since if this is done in a texture it must be spectacular. Add that the 120's uniform indexes (I've held a friends 120 last Friday) using very thin tubes has a very precision look (as oppose to the fatter tubes indexes in a Red Label). This case is the 120 with the missing Trainmaster bevel on the edge. I feel its deletion on the 120 made the watch not tie to the Trainmaster line very well and look more like a thin version of the Red label case. I can't really tell from the photos that well (hard to catch everything in a picture when you don't know what it is you are trying to isolate), but it appears the 120 has more of a shoulder on the top of the case and a simple thin tapered bezel. The Eternity seems to make this top spacing up by adding a polished flat area on the bottom of the bezel which is more TM like also. The domed crystal on these is an amazing element tied together with the long hands running to the end. Put a SS version of the 120 crown on this and I would probably bite just to have that dial in my collection.


----------



## fuzzyb

robattopper said:


> ...the photo below really shows the height of the display back of the Eternity.


I'm a little curious about the caseback sapphire. The sapphire appears to cover the engraved metal movement holder flush with the case, but then the portion of the sapphire over the movement itself is raised. Is this really a multi-level sapphire, or do my eyes deceive me?

I believe it is possible that this dial could be one of the most collectible of the modern Balls due to its unique appearance. My guess is that it will not appear on other watches, or at least very seldom.


----------



## 00Photo

Love that dial!!!


----------



## samanator

According to the price list there is suppose to be a Ladies version of this watch.


----------



## Perseus

I saw the photo below on another website. I've been hunting for a blue dial watch like this. Please tell me it's on the way!


----------



## Shel

Perseus said:


> I saw the photo below on another website. I've been hunting for a blue dial watch like this. Please tell me it's on the way!


Perseus
I agree with you... this one, with the blue dial, is stunning!


----------



## samanator

Perseus said:


> I saw the photo below on another website. I've been hunting for a blue dial watch like this. Please tell me it's on the way!


Dial color code BE (Blue) is on the price list. I assume it is either here now or will be soon.


----------



## robattopper

samanator said:


> Dial color code BE (Blue) is on the price list. I assume it is either here now or will be soon.


Ball U.S.A. has not received the blue dial yet, but it is slated to hit the U.S. and there are some interesting open questions on that piece. What will the dial look like? Will it be a slight sunburst pattern like that photograph above or it will be a dial that is similar to the actual production version of the silver dial?


----------



## Cybotron

The blue dial is a winner. I may have to get this one. I wish the size was bigger though.


----------



## Perseus

Rob or anyone else, do you have any idea how difficult and costly it would be to swap out the crown from another Ball model? Having Saturn stuck to the side of the watch is the only thing about the blue watch that I don't love.


----------



## dkouzou

Perseus said:


> Rob or anyone else, do you have any idea how difficult and costly it would be to swap out the crown from another Ball model? Having Saturn stuck to the side of the watch is the only thing about the blue watch that I don't love.


Don't do it!!!... consider the Fireman Victory instead, or wait. Maybe Ball will make a SS version of the Trainmaster 120 (unlikely)?


----------



## samanator

Perseus said:


> Rob or anyone else, do you have any idea how difficult and costly it would be to swap out the crown from another Ball model? Having Saturn stuck to the side of the watch is the only thing about the blue watch that I don't love.


Ball will not sell parts even to an AD.


----------



## Perseus

dkouzou said:


> Don't do it!!!... consider the Fireman Victory instead, or wait. Maybe Ball will make a SS version of the Trainmaster 120 (unlikely)?


I was pretty sure it was a bad idea. I really want a simple blue dial watch exactly like this one except for the crown. I guess Ill see what I think of it in person.


----------



## Jovi_Sophia

很漂亮！I like it !


----------



## dunl12496j

Very very nice.


----------



## Cybotron

Has the blue dial been released? I don't see it anywhere. Can anyone confirm or have one? My bad I seen another post stating it's not released yet. My apologies.


----------



## Cybotron

I heard from my AD that the blue dial Eternity will not be available until sometime in April


----------



## KingK12

These are some super sexy pieces! Great photos and review!


----------



## tpkean

Great review and very nice photos. still prefer the silver dial =) blue is awesome too.


----------



## tweed

It is subject of discussion, but in my opinion this watch definitely has an understated style and a very refined design. I am considering one but can not find it on Ball web page, what is your feedback on this brand, any advice would be very appreciated. 

Thank You


----------



## rhst1

Don't care for the dial - maybe it's better in real life.


----------



## Cybotron

Is there any update on the blue dial? Last I heard it was being released in April but I don't see it.


----------



## Vik Lee

Hi guys, I just receive my trainmaster eternity nm2080d-lj-sl. I notice its weight engraving is quite different. Any idea if its authentic? Thanks in adv.


----------



## TAYHAS

Vik Lee,

I have looked online at case backs and just returned from the local AD where I held an Eternity in my hand, and the rotor you have pictured here in not adorned / decorated at all like the ones I have seen - without exception. The appearance of the rotor pictured here is not consistent with the Trainmaster line at least from what I have seen. I can not distinguish the details of the caliber, so no comment there, but in the photo, the finish looks a bit rough.

Also, notice the case back screw on the bottom left of the photo - it looks to be a bit worn, (perhaps it has been serviced).

Questions are:
1. Where did you buy this watch - authorized dealer or other.
2. Is there a warranty card - filled out (if bought new from an AD) - if pre-owned, does not apply, but
still helpful to determine original point of sale.

Has anyone else seen a rotor like this in a Ball? 

Perhaps others will chime in.


----------



## Vik Lee

TAYHAS said:


> Vik Lee,
> 
> I have looked online at case backs and just returned from the local AD where I held an Eternity in my hand, and the rotor you have pictured here in not adorned / decorated at all like the ones I have seen - without exception. The appearance of the rotor pictured here is not consistent with the Trainmaster line at least from what I have seen. I can not distinguish the details of the caliber, so no comment there, but in the photo, the finish looks a bit rough.
> 
> Also, notice the case back screw on the bottom left of the photo - it looks to be a bit worn, (perhaps it has been serviced).
> 
> Questions are:
> 1. Where did you buy this watch - authorized dealer or other.
> 2. Is there a warranty card - filled out (if bought new from an AD) - if pre-owned, does not apply, but
> still helpful to determine original point of sale.
> 
> Has anyone else seen a rotor like this in a Ball?
> 
> Perhaps others will chime in.


Brand new.
Brought from brick&motar shop but not listed as AD on ball website. 
Does comes with warranty card and the full package.

I found a ball watch w similar weight engraving for rr1102 movement on this forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/trainmaster-roman-off-french-track-940486.html

Not sure what to make out of this...:-s


----------



## TAYHAS

Just took a look at Ball website and it looks to me that the rotor in your picture matches spot on with the *RR1103 caliber rotor*.

That caliber function is listed as hours, minutes, sweep seconds, and date, whereas the RR1102 has both date and day function.

As you have seen another model (Roman) with an RR1102 caliber sporting that rotor, it looks to be the rotors are interchangeable, and you may have a rare bird indeed.

Appears to be bona fide. I know you will enjoy it, just don't forget to register it on the Ball website to get that third year of warranty!

Post a picture or two - maybe a wrist shot. This is one of two models I am considering picking up!

Bill


----------



## Vik Lee

Thanks for the info Bill!

If you see closely, the position of the engravings on the outer case is very different as well. 

Will bring down to Ball's AD for some verification on this piece, will keep u guys updated in case someone else get a similar piece as well.

I suspect its a newer undocumented revision. 

Anyway heres the pictures:


----------



## ten13th

Beautiful dial. I hope all check out well for you.


----------



## Vik Lee

checked. its authentic.


----------



## TAYHAS

Glad to hear it - I know you can really enjoy it now.

Congrats!


----------



## colonelpurple

Trainmaster Eternity b-)


----------

